# Food Safety News - 01/05/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jan 5, 2021)

*Food safety for Europe and Asia in 2021*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 05, 2021 12:05 am Opinion Predictions are hard enough during normal times and even though there are several vaccines for Coronavirus, 2021 isn’t going to be the average year. I do feel safe enough writing that there will be food recalls, outbreaks, and enough work to keep food safety professionals busy and those who write about the subject in... Continue Reading


*Selling pork with ractopamine was supposed to be easier, but just got harder in Taiwan*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 05, 2021 12:04 am Taiwan may have made a deal with U.S. trade negotiators to end the ban on ractopamine in imported livestock on Jan. 1, but local governments are not going along. Mayors of Taipei, New Taipei, and Taichung are looking for ways to protect consumers, such as by encouraging retailers to set aside “ractopamine-free” areas of retail meat... Continue Reading


*Organic equivalency agreement puts U.S., UK producers on even ground*
By News Desk on Jan 05, 2021 12:02 am The new year marks the implementation of a new agreement between the United States and the United Kingdom, making it possible for organic products certified in one country to be considered automatically certified in the other. The agreement involves the U.S. Department of Agriculture because the National Organic Program is under its control. The USDA’s... Continue Reading

*U.S. Customs and Border Protection detaining certain Malaysian palm oil*
By News Desk on Jan 05, 2021 12:01 am The new year got underway with U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) personnel at all U.S. ports of entry detaining palm oil and products containing palm oil produced by Sime Darby Plantation Berhad and its subsidiaries, joint ventures, and affiliated entities in Malaysia. The issuance of a Withhold Release Order against Sime Darby Plantation palm... Continue Reading

*A decade later, FDA still working on congressional mandate known as FSMA*
By Frank Yiannas on Jan 05, 2021 12:00 am Opinion Ten years ago, on Jan. 4, 2011, the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA) was signed into law and Congress’ mandate was clear: It’s not enough to respond to outbreaks of foodborne illness. We must prevent them from happening in the first place. FSMA was fueled by widespread concern among lawmakers, public health agencies,... Continue Reading


----------

